# Component Cable vs S-Video: Both in SD



## Gamerscanvass (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi there


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

hello Gamerscanvass and welcome to TSF,

What exactly do you want to know?

Both S-Vid and Component are about the same quality. Some would argue that Component is better, but I couldn't ever tell the difference. Both are definitely sharper and clearer than RCA or BNC.


----------



## Gamerscanvass (Jan 27, 2011)

*Component RGB in SD vs S-Video SD*

Hi there,

I am recording xbox live and I'm trying to get the best quality either with blitzbox or dazzle. I am wondering the difference between Component RGB in SD vs S-Video SD.

I know S-Video is 6 times better than good old composite so I'm wondering what I'll get with component in SD.


----------



## Gamerscanvass (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's tha thing, I'm wanting to get good quality vids. My blitzbox will only record in SD. I'm wondering what will give netter quality SD through component or s vid


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Component and S-Vid are about the same. I will tell you though, RCA doesn't do very bad with dazzle... I recorded myself playing some RB3 using RCA and it turned out just fine.

EDIT:
I was using a Dazzle USB video capture device... I couldn't get the sound to work though.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As already stated, for SD, they are about the same. Of course you could simply test it for yourself. The only way to know for sure which works best in your situation is to test and find out.


----------

